# London Furmeet 31/5/08



## codewolf (May 23, 2008)

Ok as we have had quite a few new britfurs sign up here recently i thought i'd post this:

every 3 weeks there is a furmeet in london (not too far from blackfriars station) and the next one is on the 31st May 2008 from 12:00 (midday) - 18:00, for more info either go to http://forums.ukfur.org or PM me here and i can give you more detailed directions.


----------

